# Connecticut to allow liquor sales of Sundays



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2012)

http://www.necn.com/05/19/12/Liquor...ng_newengland.html?blockID=710668&feedID=4206, that makes it easier to get drunk at the Vibes this summer.:beer::beer:


----------



## ski stef (May 19, 2012)

:beer:  


Even though I can't take advantage of this...I am happy for all the people that don't have to drive to Massachusetts on a Sunday because they forgot to stock up on Saturday.  Sometimes you just didn't have enough money to buy double quantities of what you'd like!


----------



## gmcunni (May 19, 2012)

having lived in CT for my entire life and living close to NY until i was in my 20s i maybe crossed the border 3 times.   it really isn't that hard to plan in advance.


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2012)

My only reget about this beginning this weekend is that by the time I get off the Block Island Ferry tommorrow PM, I probably won't make it back into CT in time to buy a ceremonial 1st Sunday 6 pack! Guess the 4 - 5 cases on beer currently residing in my beer fridge at home will have to suffice tomorrow! :beer: :lol:


----------



## jlboyell (May 19, 2012)

those laws are such a pain, they just drive local business elsewhere.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> those laws are such a pain, they just drive local business elsewhere.


It was outlawed in Ny into late 90s to never made sense.


----------



## WoodCore (May 21, 2012)

Stopped in at the local package store yesterday and made my ceremonial first Sunday purchase!


----------



## ctenidae (May 21, 2012)

Drove by a liquor store on Friday with a sign out front that read "Now Open Sundays."
Almost shat myself in excitement. Yay!


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2012)

We didn't make it to the packie yesterday, but we intended to... It was a stupid law, I'm glad CT did something right for once!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2012)

Have they changed the stupid 8PM cut off time law too?

I'm sure it's easy for a responsible person to plan ahead, but I'd be willing to bet that the 8PM cut off time results in numerous drunk driving fatalities each year.


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2012)

Good CT. 

Now we need MA to re-allow happy hour :lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Have they changed the stupid 8PM cut off time law too?
> 
> I'm sure it's easy for a responsible person to plan ahead, but I'd be willing to bet that the 8PM cut off time results in numerous drunk driving fatalities each year.



Package stores can stay open until 9pm, though some still elect to close at 8pm.  The newly instated Sunday hours are until 5pm.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 21, 2012)

Nick said:


> Good CT.
> 
> Now we need MA to re-allow happy hour :lol:


No happy hour in Ma, that is messed up.


----------



## Riverskier (May 21, 2012)

Scotty said:


> No happy hour in Ma, that is messed up.



No kidding!

What does that mean anyway? No drink specials allowed?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> No kidding!
> 
> What does that mean anyway? No drink specials allowed?



Not sure what laws are in other states, but Vermont doesn't allow happy hours either.  The rational behind it is it speeds the consumption of alcohol.  You can have drink specials in VT, but they have to be valid for all open hours of the day.


----------



## ctenidae (May 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Not sure what laws are in other states, but Vermont doesn't allow happy hours either.  The rational behind it is it speeds the consumption of alcohol.  You can have drink specials in VT, but they have to be valid for all open hours of the day.



That's the system in most states that don't allow happy hours- the drink special has to be available all day long. Which is great at 11 am.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Not sure what laws are in other states, but Vermont doesn't allow happy hours either.  The rational behind it is it speeds the consumption of alcohol.  You can have drink specials in VT, but they have to be valid for all open hours of the day.



I dont really drink in Mass. but My buddy at the Mtn who ran the restaurant said they can do drink specials, but they must be for a entire week.  And they can never give away any free alcohol.


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2012)

bought a 6 pack yesterday just cause i could.  after the friday beer, golf, beer celtics debacle, more beer to drown disbelief party and then a repeat on saturday, i had no intention of drinking it, just wanted to buy it.


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2012)

Yeah in MA the norm is food specials during happy hour i.e. 10 cent wings or something


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2012)

drjeff said:


> My only reget about this beginning this weekend is that by the time I get off the Block Island Ferry tommorrow PM, I probably won't make it back into CT in time to buy a ceremonial 1st Sunday 6 pack! Guess the 4 - 5 cases on beer currently residing in my beer fridge at home will have to suffice tomorrow! :beer: :lol:



I feel really bad for you.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I feel really bad for you.



 

Ended up that I didn't even get close to making it back to CT in time to buy yesterday.  Got off the BI Feery just before 4,  saw some decent traffic both down buy the Ferry terminal and exiting Scarborough Beach,  so I figured that i'd just shoot up rte 108 and then hop rte 138 back into CT.  Well unbeknownst to me, yesterday was gradution day at URI  , and I spent an hour ad 15 minutes inching my way along rte 138 out infront of URI and didn't cross back into CT until 6PM  

Next Sunday i'm in VT, so in 2 more weeks (after all the Sunday booze buying hubbub has died down here in CT) until I can partake in what i've been able to do in just about every other state except my home state


----------



## Geoff (May 21, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Ended up that I didn't even get close to making it back to CT in time to buy yesterday.  Got off the BI Feery just before 4,  saw some decent traffic both down buy the Ferry terminal and exiting Scarborough Beach,  so I figured that i'd just shoot up rte 108 and then hop rte 138 back into CT.  Well unbeknownst to me, yesterday was gradution day at URI  , and I spent an hour ad 15 minutes inching my way along rte 138 out infront of URI and didn't cross back into CT until 6PM
> 
> Next Sunday i'm in VT, so in 2 more weeks (after all the Sunday booze buying hubbub has died down here in CT) until I can partake in what i've been able to do in just about every other state except my home state



Crocodile tears being shed here.   They're diluting my Dark 'n Stormy.


----------



## jrmagic (May 22, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yeah in MA the norm is food specials during happy hour i.e. 10 cent wings or something



There was some news blurb talking about doing away with Happy Hour i NY recently. I thought it was ridiculous. I ahd no idea that it was illegal already in some other states.


----------



## Geoff (May 22, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> There was some news blurb talking about doing away with Happy Hour i NY recently. I thought it was ridiculous. I ahd no idea that it was illegal already in some other states.



Vermont banned them years ago.   You're not allowed to change drink prices during the day.


----------



## Glenn (May 23, 2012)

Glad they finally overturned that law. But I think there are bigger issues that are more dire. 

Populas: "We've got some debt."

Elected official: "Yeah...so about that. Hay! Beer on Sunday! How about a litle pot with a Dr's note?"


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Glad they finally overturned that law. But I think there are bigger issues that are more dire.
> 
> Populas: "We've got some debt."
> 
> Elected official: "Yeah...so about that. Hay! Beer on Sunday! How about a litle pot with a Dr's note?"



Iam pridem, ex quo suffragia nulli  uendimus, effudit curas; nam qui dabat olim imperium, fasces, legiones, omnia, nunc se continet atque duas tantum res anxius optat, panem et circenses

It's been working for a really long time.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Glad they finally overturned that law. But I think there are bigger issues that are more dire.
> 
> Populas: "We've got some debt."
> 
> Elected official: "Yeah...so about that. Hay! Beer on Sunday! How about a litle pot with a Dr's note?"



Pot should be legal unlike drinking it can help cancer victims with eating and not having to take extremely strong pain killers which are much worse.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Pot should be legal unlike drinking it can help cancer victims with eating and not having to take extremely strong pain killers which are much worse.



Please keep that to the area you already created to preach that.


----------



## Riverskier (May 23, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Please keep that to the area you already created to preach that.



Feeling a little testy? Or is that your not so subtle way of communicating your view on medical marijuana?


----------



## jlboyell (May 23, 2012)

i find its best to mix newly purchased alcohol, medical mj and painkillers.  if i find myself in connecticut, even on a sunday, i can take care of all that


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> i find its best to mix newly purchased alcohol, medical mj and painkillers.  if i find myself in connecticut, even on a sunday, i can take care of all that



If you find yourself in Connecticut, you really only have 2 options- mix 'em up, or seriously reconsider the life choices that led you there. Or both.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 23, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> Feeling a little testy? Or is that your not so subtle way of communicating your view on medical marijuana?



I am not going to argue it one way or the other, but it doesn't need to start going into any thread on any subjects.  If I want to avoid reading/responding to it I only need to ignore 1 thread.


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Please keep that to the area you already created to preach that.



Because you said so?


----------



## ScottySkis (May 24, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Please keep that to the area you already created to preach that.


I wasn't the one to start cannabis in this thread anyway,  but i'm glad to defend it anytime.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Glad they finally overturned that law. But I think there are bigger issues that are more dire.
> 
> Populas: "We've got some debt."
> 
> Elected official: "Yeah...so about that. Hay! Beer on Sunday! How about a litle pot with a Dr's note?"



Best analogy I heard to describe our debt situation and the stupid ways elected folks all over the country are looking at it is as follows:

Lets say that a sewer line blocks up very near your house, and all of the sudden the sewage starts backing up and filling your basement all the way to the rafters   To fix the problem in your house, to you "raise the roof"? Or do you pump the sh$t out? 

Other than that, as much as I am quite happy with my status as a CT resident for now almost 20 years, why anyone, if they had a choice and are in close proximity to one of our bordering states would choose to by many products here is beyond me.  The taxes that the folks in Hartford continue to pile on us vs. what others in neighboring states generally pay on the same/similar items are crazy :smash:  

Rant done!!  Now lets get back to talking about booze, drugs, etc  :lol:


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2012)

^^^^^I find the gas that my childhood dentist gave me was probably the finest buzz I ever experienced, period. He gave for cleaning I assume so I would STFU. Do you use this? Do you USE this?


----------



## Riverskier (May 24, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am not going to argue it one way or the other, but it doesn't need to start going into any thread on any subjects.  If I want to avoid reading/responding to it I only need to ignore 1 thread.



Ok, so it is the latter. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 24, 2012)

snoseek said:


> ^^^^^I find the gas that my childhood dentist gave me was probably the finest buzz I ever experienced, period. He gave for cleaning I assume so I would STFU. Do you use this? Do you USE this?



The song Dr Robert by the Beatles is about this.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2012)

snoseek said:


> ^^^^^I find the gas that my childhood dentist gave me was probably the finest buzz I ever experienced, period. He gave for cleaning I assume so I would STFU. Do you use this? Do you USE this?



The gas we commonly use, Nitrous Oxide(a.k.a. "laughing gas"),  is a bit of a catch 22 for adults.  For some reason, and physiologically we're not quite sure exactly why it is the case, it works GREAT in kids with almost a 100% success rate of providing both anesthesia and anxiety reduction.  In adults though it only has those same great effects about 50% of the time.  If you're in the half where it works, great it feels like you've got a nice buzz going on until we reverse the laughing gas and then within about 90 seconds on average, the buzz is gone and you're back to normal.  If you're in the 50% where it doesn't work, you're not feeling much of anything, except for the presence of a semi annoying mask over your nose


----------



## Geoff (May 24, 2012)

drjeff said:


> The gas we commonly use, Nitrous Oxide(a.k.a. "laughing gas"),  is a bit of a catch 22 for adults.  For some reason, and physiologically we're not quite sure exactly why it is the case, it works GREAT in kids with almost a 100% success rate of providing both anesthesia and anxiety reduction.  In adults though it only has those same great effects about 50% of the time.  If you're in the half where it works, great it feels like you've got a nice buzz going on until we reverse the laughing gas and then within about 90 seconds on average, the buzz is gone and you're back to normal.  If you're in the 50% where it doesn't work, you're not feeling much of anything, except for the presence of a semi annoying mask over your nose



My dad briefly had an assistant who chewed through two tanks of nitrous.   When the first tank ran empty, he shrugged, did the soapy water test on all the fittings, and figured it was some transient problem with the connection on the last tank.   Towards the end of the 2nd tank, he caught her in the chair with the mask on doing 100% nitrous.   He was equal parts pissed that she could have suffocated herself by not turning on the "green" tank and pissed that she was huffing gas in his office.

Nitrous has never been my preferred buzz.   My dad was also a torture artist with explorers and probes when he was cleaning my teeth and I never even got topical anesthetic.   When a hygienist is working on me now, it's amazingly painless dentistry compared to what I grew up with.   I get the "does this hurt?" and explain that my dad's idea of a cleaning was a four quadrant gingivectomy with no anesthetic.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2012)

Geoff said:


> My dad briefly had an assistant who chewed through two tanks of nitrous.   When the first tank ran empty, he shrugged, did the soapy water test on all the fittings, and figured it was some transient problem with the connection on the last tank.   Towards the end of the 2nd tank, he caught her in the chair with the mask on doing 100% nitrous.   He was equal parts pissed that she could have suffocated herself by not turning on the "green" tank and pissed that she was huffing gas in his office.
> 
> Nitrous has never been my preferred buzz.   My dad was also a torture artist with explorers and probes when he was cleaning my teeth and I never even got topical anesthetic.   When a hygienist is working on me now, it's amazingly painless dentistry compared to what I grew up with.   I get the "does this hurt?" and explain that my dad's idea of a cleaning was a four quadrant gingivectomy with no anesthetic.



I am a 100% believer, and living proof myself  , that it is far better and far less painful to have a Registered Dental Hygienist clean one's teeth than an actual dentist!  I will admit that I totally can do it, but just like most anything, in the big scheme of things, who's going to be "better" at it, someone who does something 1000's of times a year (the hygienist) or someone who does that same thing maybe a handful of times per year (the dentist) :idea:

As for the nitrous tanks, the "old" regulators were fun in that you could deliver 100% Nitrous, and literally asphyxiate them (in your Dad's situation i'm sure if he had a less than cooperative little kid every once and a while in his chair who he had to get a baby tooth out of this came in handy  as you could "knock them out" for a few seconds, get the tooth out while the kid was out cold, and then deliver 100% oxygen and "bring them back" ).  For the last few decades though, any regulators sold are plumbed so that it's impossible to deliver any Nitrous to the patient without atleast a 30% mixture of oxygen flowing (that's the baseline minimum level of oxygen in a "normal" individuals blood) to prevent any asphyxiation situations.  And since the valves on the tanks are specific to the hook ups on the anesthesia machine, you can't say install 2 Nitrous tanks, instead of 1 Nitrous and 1 Oxygen tank to get the full 1000% "buzz" effect 

It's just amazing that we all didn't kill ourselves off in the past with the "fun" that we could have before things became so regulated! :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 24, 2012)

This thread has turned into the parking lot at a Phish show.  First beer, then a little weed, top it off with some nitrous and off you go.  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> This thread has turned into the parking lot at a Phish show.  First beer, then a little weed, top it off with some nitrous and off you go.  :lol:



And to think that it isn't even the theorectical "start of summer" yet, let alone the meteorological start of summer yet! :lol:


----------

